# visage de bois



## pennak

Quale potrebbe essere in italiano un equivalente di "visage de bois"?
Mi era subito venuto in mente "faccia di bronzo" ma riflettendo si riferisce a qualcuno che non si vergogna, sfacciato, mentre qui dal contesto è evidente che si fa riferimento all'impassibilità, all'assenza di emozioni.

"Elle ne put rien déduire à l'aspect de leurs visages de bois, et ce masque impassible lui interdisait la plus banale question"

Avete qualche idea?


----------



## Necsus

Allora, dopo qualche ricerca posso dirti che:
_trouver visage de bois_ significa _trovare la porta chiusa_;
_faire visage de bois_ significa _chiudere la porta in faccia_;
_visage de bois flotté_, vuol dire _viso sparuto, sgraziato_ (bois flotté = legno trascinato dalla corrente);
_visage de bois_ da solo a quanto pare vuole dire proprio quello che ti ispirava, almeno stando a questa traduzione di 'Lettere a un maggiordomo' di G.Casanova:
"...pour me délivrer de la tentation d'appliquer un bon soufflé à votre _visage de bois_..."
"...per liberarmi dalla tentazione di mollare sulla vostra _faccia di bronzo_ due sonori ceffoni..."

Probabilmente il materiale con cui comporre il viso può cambiare a seconda delle esigenze espressive (non so, _marmo_, nel tuo caso?)...


----------



## itka

Devo dire che non ho mai sentito nessuna di queste espressioni...
_Visage de bois_ lo capisco come te.
_Visage de bois flotté..._Temo che nessun Francese lo capisca !
Per quanto riguarda  "_trouver visage de bois"_ si dice più correntemente _"trouver porte de bois".

_Più particolari sul legno quì_.
_


----------



## Necsus

Vedi quante cose ti faccio scoprire?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Pennak
Sono incuriosito dall'espressione "visage de bois", che non ho mai lettto né sentito in vita mia . Invece credo di avere incontrato la "figure de bois", col significato di faccia impassibile . Mi vorresti dire il titolo e l'autore del libro sul quale l'hai letta e qual è la lingua originale ?


----------



## pennak

Il libro è Pilleurs d'épaves, l'autore Henry de Monfreid e chiaramente è scritto in francese.


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, grazie .
Non è ciò che credevo ... dunque niente commento da aggiungere !
Tanti saluti dal Belgio !


----------



## pennak

Adesso mi incuriosisci: perché cosa credevi?


----------



## matoupaschat

Una traduzione alla meno peggio, capita spesso con quel tipo di letteratura . Invece, sarà il linguaggio di de Monfreid ad essere un po' antiquato, ma è normale a quell'epoca .


----------

